# ;DHi ttc too long new here xxxxxxxxx



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone my name is clare, i am 30 next sunday  and hubby Chris is 37. We have been ttc since after our first mc in Jan 2002 and since then have had 1 further mc and an ectopic pg last october.

We hace been ttc again since december and i have both my tubes as i had the ep removed by lap. . We have had various blood tests and are hoping to conceive naturally and i am awaiting a hsg. If tubes are blocked then we will need ivf.

Its nice to talk to people in a similar situation. We have been through so much over the past couple of years, and i am finding it very frustrating that it is taking so long to get pg again. Then i have the worry if i do get pg because of my history.

We are under st marys in mcr. xxxx clare


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Clare

Welcome to the site! 

I was also at St Marys in Manchester and had IVF last July / August.
I am now the prod mother of Joseph who is 17 weeks old.
If i can give you any advice then please don't hesitiate to ask.
Try not to worry about anything.

Keep in touch
Sara


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Clare

Just wanted to say Hi and welcome to ff.  Loads of luck whichever path leads you to motherhood. 

Jennifer


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

just wanted to say welcome to ff and feel free to come chat with us in the chat room

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Clare i am under St Marys in Manchester too...i had a positive result after a fet in March but sadly m/c at 11 weeks...i have two frosties left which i am waiting to have transferred but due to the shutdown in August!!! i am still waiting!! hopefully will be at end of month as it will be my 4th time of calling!...i understand how u must be feeling after m/c but how do u cope after three!!...how u finding St Marys hun? I am 35 and my dh is 36...take care and keep in touch with any news! 

Love Jan xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi jan, i have learned to cope with our losses, it does get to me every now and then. 

We are under a gynae at the mo and considering going private to dr leiberman. Just waiting for af to book hsg and only got that because i caused a stink last wk ( he wanted us to try until april before investigating tubes). So if tubes are blocked will need ivf, if not pg after another 12months will need ivf.  If inconclusive will need lap and dye (which is what they should do as i have had tubal surgery but he thought it was too soon after ep , 11 months nearly!) All blood and sperm normal. So hoping i get pg naturally but its not looking good at the moment.

If tubes open we may pay for iui if available to us, as being pg 3 times it may work. Good luck with your treatment hun xxx


----------

